# Hello from Killen AL



## Bur558 (May 29, 2018)

Just wanted to say hello I will be initiated tonight EA this is a dream come true for me and can’t wait to learn from some great people wish me luck !! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. WJonesPHA (May 29, 2018)

Trust the process and Goodluck!

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. How did it go?


----------



## CLewey44 (May 30, 2018)

Hello and welcome. Which lodge were you entered into there? I am from that area originally and actually lived in Killen at one time.


----------



## goomba (May 30, 2018)

Welcome to the fraternity.  I was initiated, passed, and raised in Alabama.


----------



## dfreybur (May 31, 2018)

As your degree was a couple of days ago - Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 31, 2018)

Good Luck - and a wonderful journey - remember is not about getting degrees but growth and that is a life long thing..... I am still trying to grow as a Freemason and a man. Fifteen years in, I think I still have a very long way to go.. (i hope !  )


----------



## Bur558 (Jun 2, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. How did it go?



It was very overwhelming to say the least I’ve never felt more welcomed and can’t wait to start my studies 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bur558 (Jun 2, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Hello and welcome. Which lodge were you entered into there? I am from that area originally and actually lived in Killen at one time.



Thank you, 788 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

